

Attractor demo in Javascript - dhotson
http://dhotson.github.com/attractor.html

======
BigZaphod
I'm sure this is neat on some level - but honestly, I don't really know what
this is or what the significance is. I tried to read up on attractors on
wikipedia, but it didn't really help me understand anything about it. :)

~~~
po
If you don't understand it, just give him a call and ask him:

[http://github.com/dhotson/dhotson.github.com/commit/422c04c2...](http://github.com/dhotson/dhotson.github.com/commit/422c04c255e7744515dcbebfbad799b8ba5382b6)

(Hahaha, I'm just kidding, don't actually call him)

~~~
dhotson
hahah bastard! ;-)

------
dangrossman
I just see a blank screen. I'm using Chrome 4.

~~~
BigZaphod
I'm using Safari, but you have to wait a bit. It kind of fades in.

~~~
mtarnovan
You can save the file locally and change the timeout of setfunction from 100
to 1 and it fades in faster. But it doesn't work on Chrome for me either.

